# Working line German Shepherds



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Are there any working line GSD owners on the board? Would love to hear about your dogs and see photos 

Zak, my work line with Yogi, my show line










And on his own



















With his collie pal, Tip














































And with Yogi again :biggrin5:


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow!! What gorgeous dogs you have.

I just love Zak, Very Jealous !!


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Lovely dogs! 

What is the temperament difference?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

What a lovely straight back Zak has. Does he actually work?


----------



## Vertjoules (Apr 3, 2012)

Here is my working GSD, Lester. Currently keeping an eye on Her Majesties criminals as we speak 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## midnightrainbow (Dec 21, 2010)

You have gorgeous dogs and are so lucky to live in such a beautiful place!

Prepare for pic spam! Haha!

This is Oswald, he's 20 months old now. From working lines, lots of Schutzhund dogs in his bloodline. Not that he seems to care about his ancestry, it's in one ear and out the other with serious training, but the fun stuff he picks up in seconds haha! He was all black when we got him but has since started to develop tan patches on his legs and between his toes. It's odd but suits him, since he is such a strange dog and his coat has never settled in to being one thing or another. It's always sticking up and an unruly mess, no matter how much brushing and trimming he's put through. He's an oddball, but I wouldn't have him any other way!

This was him the day we got him, at 7 weeks old. He looked like a little black lamb. 









This is him around 5 months old. Thinking he's a vampire!









An example of how soft and tolerant he is. 









Teaching little sister it's okay to eat snow, as long as it's not yellow! Haha! 









His absolutely favourite thing in the world - his cat. If you say "take cat and go bed" he will find the cat, take him to his bed and snuggle up with him. It's adorable. I don't know how he learned it, no one taught him. He just started to do it! 









Him tearing around the fields (unsecured with livestock/roads nearby hence the lunge line precaution)


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

What absolutely stunning dogs :001_wub::001_wub: 

Such a contrast between the two of them. Although owning a GSD (rescue so no idea of her background) I don't know much about the different lines - what are the main differences?


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies. Lester and Oswald are gorgeous :001_tt1:
Is Lester a prison dog? 

As to the questions asked.

I can only speak for my own dogs and dogs I have personally known, but I have found the working line dogs to have a higher drive for work (which would be expected), to have higher energy levels, and more determined in whatever task they have been set. Probably more important for me, is the fact that the working line I have, and those I have known, have all had really steady nerves and absolutely brilliant temperaments - not nervous, fearful or aggressive.

As far as work goes, Zak doesn't "work" in terms of police or prison work - however, I am going to attempt to train him to herd (as we live on a hill farm), and train for working trials - so tracking, searching, obedience and agility. I would love to have a go at Schutzhund (protection) work and if I can find the time in the future I will be looking into it.


----------



## Vertjoules (Apr 3, 2012)

Moobli said:


> Thanks for all your replies. Lester and Oswald are gorgeous :001_tt1:
> Is Lester a prison dog?
> 
> As to the questions asked.
> ...


Yes Lester is a prison dog. He comes from good working lines and I can really tell the difference between he and the previous GSD dog we had, who was bred for showing but we worked him (he was a stunning dog :001_wub

I think you've described working lines perfectly . He's so steady and has the most amazing temperament. You can really see he loves working and thrives on it when he goes training.

When they do a prisoner chase, he loves getting onto the sleeve and hanging on but equally he's so obedient and comes off the second he's asked. He has a strong bite and that's something our show GSD never did, he did it to please but you can tell Lester really enjoys a good bite on the sleeve .

He switches off though but I do feel safe knowing he's keeping an eye out for burglars 

Good luck with Zak, GSD are so responsive and love pleasing you, I'm sure he'll pick herding and trial work up in no time.


----------



## Gaqua77 (Jul 28, 2012)

Mine German Shepherd is a female, 12 years old. Now she is suffering her old age, her kidney is damaged cause of uric acid excess, liver not working properly, heart expanded, she finds difficulty in breathing. Can't see her like this. She is my best friend, my dearest family member. What shall I do?? I m helpless....


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

You Just have to love a working line terrorist


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I think Zak may just turn me to the Darkside 

*Little voice in mind is saying "No Leanne, you do not want a WL GSD, It's Aussies all the way"*


----------



## catsandcanines (Dec 9, 2010)

Is the difference to do with their backs - being sloping for show and straight back for working?

Sadie Pup was from a show line but her back is not too sloping and her hips are good so far (touch wood).


----------



## Wildmoor (Oct 31, 2011)

catsandcanines said:


> Is the difference to do with their backs - being sloping for show and straight back for working?
> 
> Sadie Pup was from a show line but her back is not too sloping and her hips are good so far (touch wood).


Main difference is in the bloodlines - some countries in Europe only had working strains and breeding stations were owned by the state, other countries focussed on particular dogs, in Germany there were 4 pillars of the breed prior to this there was no split between working & showing, 
Mutz, Marco, Quando, Canto

most black dogs trace back to Marco 
you will find these dogs in most peds that are both work and show lines, it was after these that the split developed


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Moobli said:


> Thanks for all your replies. Lester and Oswald are gorgeous :001_tt1:
> Is Lester a prison dog?
> 
> As to the questions asked.
> ...


I suppose you already know working trials has a patrol stake, so you can do the manwork/bitework in that.

Don't know where you are in Scotland but the kennel club working trials championships are being held in Lauder this year in October, well worth it going for a look if you can, you will be able to watch it all including the bite work depending on which day you go.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I know it's in the name, but GSDs being used for herding is a bit unusual these days, isn't it? Every reason to train your dog to do so though. Are they still used much for herding in Europe?


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Gorgeous dogs, guys.


More photos please


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

My wee boy Rosco who's dad was Amulree Heiko (an old pic)


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

catsandcanines said:


> Is the difference to do with their backs - being sloping for show and straight back for working?
> 
> Sadie Pup was from a show line but her back is not too sloping and her hips are good so far (touch wood).


As Wildmoor has said, it is down to the bloodlines. Zak is mainly DDR lines, which go back to the East German border patrol dogs. It is noticeable however, that the overall shape and colouring is different in the working line dogs to the WG showlines - the workers tend to be less angulated than their show cousins, and the workers come in mainly sable, solid black or bicolour, but never in the rich black/red of many of the WG dogs. It is down to personal preference at the end of the day :thumbup:


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Jenny Olley said:


> I suppose you already know working trials has a patrol stake, so you can do the manwork/bitework in that.
> 
> Don't know where you are in Scotland but the kennel club working trials championships are being held in Lauder this year in October, well worth it going for a look if you can, you will be able to watch it all including the bite work depending on which day you go.


Thanks, yes I did know about the PD stake. I am sure it will take me many years to work up to that, but it would be fantastic if we could.

I have been to watch the WT at Lauder on a few occasions before and will definitely go along in October. Do you happen to know which day the bite work is on? Thanks.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

It will be on the Saturday.

The PD C & A will be first, followed by the TD C & A and then followed by the PD round.

It is always the same

http://www.workingtrialsworld.co.uk/2012 KCC Details.html


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Burrowzig said:


> I know it's in the name, but GSDs being used for herding is a bit unusual these days, isn't it? Every reason to train your dog to do so though. Are they still used much for herding in Europe?


Yes, using GSDs for herding is very unusual in the UK. GSDs did a different job to border collies and work very differently. Also the sheep in the UK (esp hill sheep) tend to be wild and flighty and not really suited to work by a GSD. However, I have already started to use Zak alongside some of the border collies for driving sheep from one place to another and he is useful for that. I can also see him being useful for pen work - but I doubt he would be fleet enough of foot to be able to gather on the hills (alone, at least) like the collies can do. I don't intend for him to be a full time working sheepdog, but it would be nice if he could help with some of the day to day jobs. We will see 

Some (human) shepherds do still work their large flocks with GSDs in Germany and there are herding competitions held in Germany and one at the end of every year called the Bundesleistungshuten.

Just from a bit of internet searching, it would appear that trying herding with GSDs is quite popular in the USA and Canada - but it looks to be mainly for fun or competition than for real work.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Leanne77 said:


> I think Zak may just turn me to the Darkside
> 
> *Little voice in mind is saying "No Leanne, you do not want a WL GSD, It's Aussies all the way"*


Haha - gone on, you know you want to :thumbup:


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

fifemute said:


> My wee boy Rosco who's dad was Amulree Heiko (an old pic)


Gorgeous puppy  I am not big on lines but I think Amulree were English show line were they not? Wildmoor will know.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

smokeybear said:


> It will be on the Saturday.
> 
> The PD C & A will be first, followed by the TD C & A and then followed by the PD round.
> 
> ...


Thanks SB (fancy seeing you here :thumbup. I have watched some of the tracking and also arrived one year just in time for the ten min down stay  but have never seen the manwork. Will definitely try and get there for the Saturday this year.


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Moobli said:


> Gorgeous puppy  I am not big on lines but I think Amulree were English show line were they not? Wildmoor will know.


Fife in Scotland


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry I am not sure what you mean? Do you mean your pup came from Fife?


----------



## Wildmoor (Oct 31, 2011)

Burrowzig said:


> I know it's in the name, but GSDs being used for herding is a bit unusual these days, isn't it? Every reason to train your dog to do so though. Are they still used much for herding in Europe?


Programm
all the people enter this are Shepherds with GSDs


----------



## Wildmoor (Oct 31, 2011)

Moobli said:


> Gorgeous puppy  I am not big on lines but I think Amulree were English show line were they not? Wildmoor will know.


they were then although not now, the owner of the Affix now resides in Belgium and they have SV dogs for a long time


----------



## Wildmoor (Oct 31, 2011)

Moobli said:


> Sorry I am not sure what you mean? Do you mean your pup came from Fife?


yes they will mean that Fiona and her mother used to live in Scotlands before moving to Europe


----------



## Wildmoor (Oct 31, 2011)

Moobli said:


> As Wildmoor has said, it is down to the bloodlines. Zak is mainly DDR lines, which go back to the East German border patrol dogs. It is noticeable however, that the overall shape and colouring is different in the working line dogs to the WG showlines - the workers tend to be less angulated than their show cousins, and the workers come in mainly sable, solid black or bicolour, but never in the rich black/red of many of the WG dogs. It is down to personal preference at the end of the day :thumbup:


They are all totaly different than 15 yr ago when the bloodlines started to be mixed, ie the DDR you couldnt have as a pet even an active one they were hard dogs very intense, now they are no longer bred for purpose most want biddable ones so they are now mainly bred for colour and go as pets, the Czech dogs kept there strength of character in the bloodlines longer the Czech dogs also had red blanket backs aswell as the Bi-colours, colours are different now, I remember in the 90s a Black WG Showline dog, there also used to be loads of sable ones breeders such has Arlett that would put sables to blk/red they believe the sable put colour back into the lines, many sables used to be shown, then they went out of faviour although now appear to be coming back in the showline.

you are likely to find as much difference between the different work lines than you are between show & work


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Moobli said:


> Thanks, yes I did know about the PD stake. I am sure it will take me many years to work up to that, but it would be fantastic if we could.
> 
> I have been to watch the WT at Lauder on a few occasions before and will definitely go along in October. Do you happen to know which day the bite work is on? Thanks.


That'll be good, I will look out for you, not that I know what you look like.

There is always a championship PD at Lauder in May, the manwork being on the Sunday then


----------



## Bedlingtondoodle (Oct 1, 2011)

Moobli said:


> Thanks, yes I did know about the PD stake. I am sure it will take me many years to work up to that, but it would be fantastic if we could.
> 
> I have been to watch the WT at Lauder on a few occasions before and will definitely go along in October. Do you happen to know which day the bite work is on? Thanks.


There is also another trial at Alnwick (northumberland) in Sept I think it's the 14th,15th & 16th with the PD stake being the Sunday.

I know your location says Scotland and thats a big place but I just thought I'd let you know. Let me know if your coming and I 'll see you there


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Bedlingtondoodle said:


> There is also another trial at Alnwick (northumberland) in Sept I think it's the 14th,15th & 16th with the PD stake being the Sunday.
> 
> I know your location says Scotland and thats a big place but I just thought I'd let you know. Let me know if your coming and I 'll see you there


Its the weekend before, finishing on Sunday 9th Sept.


----------



## Bedlingtondoodle (Oct 1, 2011)

You're right I have just checked the Calender.
This is why I have to write these things down


----------

